# Dension Ipod Adapter - Questions, Problems, Suggestions



## The J (Feb 26, 2007)

I am using the Dension I20-VW adapter in the car. It's properly grounded, it charges the ipod, but playing through the radio is hit or miss. It seems to be a lucky combination of turning the radio on/off with ipod plugged in for the cd changer to acknowledge it. The screen will display "Dension" but then the radio still displays NO CD and nothing plays.
For a couple days, this worked: 
Unplug ipod. Make sure ipod is off.
Select FM on the radio.
Turn radio off.
Plug in ipod.
Turn radio on (in FM mode). 
Press and hold CD until ipod plays.
Then it's been an issue between the ipod playing the individual songs (and setting) selected like I was using it with headphones, and just playing the playlists through the CD changer buttons.
Otherwise it's a luck thing - it will play when I first connect it, but then I shut the car off and back on and it won't reconnect. It's frustrating!
I've read the Dension instructions, multiple threads on here, etc. Are there software updates for the adapter? Are my playlists not set up properly? Is there a tried and true procedure to get it to connect every time? Is there a way to select folders or artists without playlists?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## The J (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Dension Ipod Adapter - Questions, Problems, Suggestions (The J)*

At least it's point & laugh Friday.


----------



## The J (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Dension Ipod Adapter - Questions, Problems, Suggestions (The J)*

any help out there guys? i'll even take a response like "read the faq's" or "read this thread" at this point.
i have been trying to get this thing to connect. the ipod charges so i know it's properly grounded and getting power from the head unit. i tried all sorts of combinations and i get nothing but "no cd" on the head unit.


----------



## Fahrbomb (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Dension Ipod Adapter - Questions, Problems, Suggestions (The J)*

get a honda... oh snap!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Dension Ipod Adapter - Questions, Problems, Suggestions (Fahrbomb)*

it sounds like your unit is malfunctioning, I'm not sure where you got it, but the market has been flooded with tons of defective or return units , the company won't proide warrenty support for the grey market products, if you purchased the unit from us within the last year call us up and we'll help you out
otherwise you may be out of luck, from what you described it sounds ike you connected it correctly , the unit simply isn't communicating right with your car
you can try to buy a new brain on e-bay which would be a hit or miss expereince to say the least, or you can purchase a new warentty supported unit
 New units start at $69.99
if you're looking for a full featured unit, look toward the Dice I-VW-R as its easier to use than the dension icelink you have


----------



## The J (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Dension Ipod Adapter - Questions, Problems, Suggestions ([email protected])*

Thanks for the reply John! I will be in touch to pick up a new adapter when I get a chance to pull the old one out of the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

